# PG M25/50 vs SS D60/100 vs HK CA260 vs a/d/s PQ10



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey all: Asking my earlier, unanswered question a different way, I'm wondering which of the amps in the title would best meet these requirements:

I've got HAT Imagines 6.5 and a Clarion DRZ785USB, just driving the speakers with the HU. (They're efficient enough that they can get fairly loud without the HU amp clipping.)

The problem is when I use a lower-quality source, like an iPod, the treble gets very shrill. Turning down the treble all the way helps some, but not totally. There are some ways of potentially flipping the tweeter wiring to change polarity, but I'm also thinking a warm-sounding amp would help, too. And even with the CDs, there are times when I wish the sound was fuller in the midrange -- more of a lush, musical sound rather than analytical.

The amps listed all seem to have some potential to meet this requirement. So given the choice of the Phoenix Gold M25 or 50; the Soundstream D60 or D100 (I or II); the Harman Kardon CA260; or the a/d/s Power Plate PQ10 or other a/d/s amps, which would you choose? Other ideas? Orion? Linear Power? Looking to keep cost below $150.

I know I could also use the active crossover system in the HU and bi-amp the speakers to have more control, but I'd rather not be driving and trying to adjust settings at the same time. (The DRZ has a very hard-to-read display.) Later, I'll add a subwoofer and separate amp, but funds don't allow for that at the moment.

Appreciate any and all comments!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

My preference of the amps you have listed is the a/d/s PQ10 running active. It is a fantastic amp, and although some people say all amps sound alike, I must say the early a/d/s amps just sound better on mids/highs to me. Personal preference, take it as you wish :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks--I appreciate the suggestion. I actually had a Power Plate 100 that I bought new and used to drive some a/d/s speakers -- the ones that were in little cabinets like a home system -- in the back of my 280Z. (Concord head unit -- cassette, of course.) Lost a channel and my friend who fixed stereos professionally said it was beyond repair. All happened long, long ago in a place far, far away ... 

Not to say that I've written off a/d/s since then, by any means. Just sharing an experience, FWIW.


----------

